

Future of Storytelling Survey: $50 to 20 people with the best responses - krgaskins
http://latd.com/2012/02/09/innovative-thinkers-wanted-how-do-you-envision-the-future-of-storytelling/

======
fridek
After 4 pages of unrelated marketing research questions I've closed the page.

~~~
krgaskins
Sorry, I think they're called "demographics"?

~~~
fridek
Demographics are my age and gender, not my tablet and interest in specific
products. It's not very hard to see what you did there...

~~~
krgaskins
I'm sorry, I really don't understand what you think our intent was. The
interesting, more topical questions need to be crossed with data about WHO
answered them; data isn't all that useful without the added context. Most
media studies you see written about on the internet or elsewhere report on
things like, "smartphone owners were more likely to desire [x]," or "people
who use multiple platforms to get their news tended to think [y]," or
something similar. Asking which devices someone owns is just meant to make the
study data more informative, not trick anyone. Understanding your basic
audience profile is an important part of nearly all research. We understand if
you're not comfortable answering those questions, but I wanted to clarify that
they're entirely commonplace, and we meant nothing tricky or nefarious by
asking them.

